# Oracle Datenbank exportieren



## destilant (13. Aug 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich würde gern den Inhalt einer Oracle-Datenbank komplett in eine andere Oracle-Datenbank transferieren, die auf einem anderen Server läuft. 
Ich benutze IntelliJidea und will in Java diesen export/import. Kann mir jemand helfen und Beispiele nennen? Ich habe auch schon etwas über "datapump" gelesen, aber richtig schlau wurde ich nicht. Ich bin für alles offen. 

Vielen Dank im vorraus. 


Gruß Benny


----------



## semi (13. Aug 2008)

Es gibt bei Oracle Client extra Tools dafür. Siehe im %ORACLE_HOME%\bin Verzeichnis nach. exp.exe und imp.exe


----------



## destilant (13. Aug 2008)

Das stimmt, aber ich wollte diesen Prozess in Java schreiben, jedoch weiß ich nicht, wie ich am besten an diese Sache rangehen soll...


----------



## semi (13. Aug 2008)

Ohh sorry, das habe ich übersehen. Dazu fällt mir nichts ein. Das alles von Hand zu programmieren ist etwas 
umständlich. Schau dich am besten bei Sourceforge oder OTN nach fertigen Libraries um.


----------

